# Latin question



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 23, 2005)

For you that know Latin, where are the syllable breaks in the word Christianorum. My DTP program is breaking it at the "a" which doesn't look 'right.'


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 23, 2005)

Chris-ti-an-or-um

I believe that is right.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Fred; that's what I thought; silly DTP prog.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Chris-ti-an-or-um
> 
> I believe that is right.



Fred, I so wanna be you when I grow up. :bigsmile:


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



No, you don't.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> ...





It's no secret that Fred obviously has a lot of burdens on his shoulders and is strained for time. The demands of ministry and seminary aren't easy-- He needs our prayers. You're lifted up brother.


_Tu ne cede malis sed contra audentior ito_.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 23, 2005)

Tibi gratias ago.

Curae leves loquuntur ingentes stupent.


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 24, 2005)

Si Deus pro nobis quis contra nos


----------

